# How much do your goats Cost?



## Fawkes

How much do your goats cost you? Like for food every month and vaccinations every year? I will be getting 2 goats at first (Pygmy and/or Nigerian) and maybe eventually I will have a herd of 3-4 Pygmy/Nigerian. 

I'm guessing the essentials will cost quite a lot. Fencing, the dog kennel for nighttime, hay rack, water trough, mineral bowls, hoof clippers, collars, leashes, the usual 'medicine cabinet' stuff etc.


----------



## NeedONEmore

Mine only cost me? Hmm, probably 2 arms, and a leg..... :slapfloor:


----------



## Robynlynn

If we knew that my hubby wouldn't allow me to have them anymore!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I can actually let you know soon. I am in the process of itemizing and calculating my costs. Some costs like hay will vary greatly dependent on where you are.


----------



## peggy

Good question but it varies so much. Some people can get set up for less than what others can depending on whether they can build things by themselves or have to hire others to do the work, raise their own hay etc, etc, Last year when I got back into goats after a 20 year hiatus, we built a log barn with logs from our own property, fenced a small area, bought hay and a few other supplies for 3 goats. We did all the work ourselves and it cost over $2,000. We have added a few more goats this year so have expanded the barn and will need more hay, etc. It is expensive to get set up initially but it seems like there is always something to spend money on, getting a new goat, medical supplies, rising cost of hay and grain.......... so believe me this is a labor of love and definitely a hobby. And hobbies cost money. Unless you are in an area where you have a good market for selling kids, milk, etc, then count on it costing you more than you get back except in fun and enjoyment of having the goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado

approx $2,000.00 a year for 6 goats. But I now have more and decided it isnt worth trying to figure out


----------



## PznIvyFarm

Robynlynn said:


> If we knew that my hubby wouldn't allow me to have them anymore!


my husband asked me that a couple months ago. I track things in quicken, but i hadn't divided things up with receipts - like i knew how much i spent at countrymax or tsc, but i didn't know if it was for chickens, goats, other pets or us. I did sit down and divide out most of it recently but have been too scared to look at the totals lol

When my husband asked me I said 'they are my therapy and I bet they are cheaper than a weekly psychologist appt'.........he didn't say another word.


----------



## peggy

Hahahahah.... I like that answer "PznIvyFarm". I will have to use that one.....lol.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

It would probably be different for everyone, we all have different prices on hay and grain but for me its $60 a month for hay for 10 goats, $30 for grain, $30 for minerals and baking soda, $20 for kelp(in the process of getting that! lol) so about $150 a month total, since I do get extra stuff and it changes when they are in milk since they need more protein.


----------



## DavyHollow

Basic monthly costs for me are
$16+ for 50lb bag of grain
$4-5 for a single Bale of hay (I use 4 or 5 in a month)
$50 or so in extra little things (supplements, treats, minerals, new buckets, etc)

When I was first intent on getting goats I figured out all the costs and made a presentation to my parents to convince them it was worth it. :laugh:
The initial expenses are always the most, and kidding/milking season is also pretty expensive because you up your grain and such.
The only other cost I can think of is servicing for bucks, which can be up to $200 a goat....


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

An average of $1,000 per year is spent on Hay for the goats.
$700.00 a year for Grain and supplements.
We don't vaccinate (but will be doing Pasturella).
Wormer maybe $200.00 a year in Wormer.
Misc items maybe $150.00 a year.
I wont even count the goats bought. LOL
So a Total of $2,050 +/- a year for our goats.


----------



## Jessaba

too much?? but totally worth it!


----------



## KW Farms

I'd rather not calculate my goat spending. :ROFL:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

I'm just starting out :applaud: (building my first Goat House now) but I've been working on a spreadsheet that tracks all expenses for the 6 goats I will be starting out with. With feed, hay, chaffhaye, kelp, minerals, water, vaccinations, yearly cae testing, worming (the list goes on :GAAH: ) and AFTER tax it looks to be around $2000/year for the 6 goats (I did a little dance :stars: when I saw Stacy Roop's comment with her costs being the same for 6 goats!! All that research :type: and talking to breeders :whatgoat: about what they feed, how much they feed, vaccination, etc paid off! :hi5: )

My start up costs were originally going to be $4000 (with new 10x10' Goat House with metal roof, 6 goats - Nigerians -, fencing 1/4 acre, and supplies for hooves etc, feed and supplement until next income tax return), but my budget keeps going over :hair: so I increase my budget, and it goes over again! :GAAH: so as of today it looks like the reality will be closer to $5000 than the original $4000, but that's ok, cause I think they will be MY therapy too!! LOL :thumbup: 

anyway, I'm rambling, but I hope this helped!


----------



## CluckyJay

So far here is a list I compiled of my main livestock costs. It isn't finished as we are still adding more to it as we can.

Livestock Costs 2011-

Fencing for ALL Livestock $150.00 (300 feet of wire, 6 ft high, 2"x4") (_Will be more. I had the posts and we will be adding a roll of fencing every other or so payday_)

Chickens

Stock: $87.75
Feed: Five bags of chicken starter, $75.00.
Gas for Two Pens: $75.00
Medicine: $4.00 Neem Oil (used mostly on the gardens, only two gallons mixed for the chickens.)
Supplements:
Other: Electricity ???, Feeders $6.00, Light $12.00, 
Cost Offsets:

*Goats

Livestock: 150.00, 2 Dairy Goats (Possibly bred so may be more)
FREE Delivery
Feed: 8.45 50#
Supplements: $1.95 Mineral Block 4 Pounds. $6.00 50# Mineral Block (gave to deer) Buying correct minerals at about $10.00 bag until cheaper option is found. 
Medicine: Ivermectin, about 30.00 a bottle. I had this as hubby breeds redbones.
Toys:
Milking Supplies:
Other:
Cost Offsets:
*
Ducks

Stock: 
Feed: 
Medicine:
Supplements:
Other:
Cost Offsets:

Rabbits

Stock: 
Feed: 
Medicine:
Supplements:
Other:
Cost Offsets:

Feeder Insects

Mealworms
Livestock: BSF $10.00
Food: FREE
Livestock: 1,000 mealworms for $16.99
Food: Spoiled flour and scraps
Offset Costs:


----------



## Randi

> Mine only cost me? Hmm, probably 2 arms, and a leg..... :slapfloor:


 :ROFL:

edited:

I buy:

4 bags goat feed 15/ea (I don't use them all)
2 bags corn 10/ea
2 bags oats 12/ea
1 bag beet pulp 12

Usually 3 bales wkly in summer, a bale a day in winter. 10.50 ea.
(My horses help eat the hay)


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

CluckyJay said:


> Fencing for ALL Livestock $150.00 (300 feet of wire, 6 ft high, 2"x4")


where are you located that 330' of 2"x4" fencing is only $150?! it's $150 for 100' here in Cleveland, TN


----------



## CluckyJay

I called Bob's Feedstore and she quoted me that price? Maybe she misquoted, lol. She said $75.00 for I believe it was 150' roll that was 6' high. We are in Crossville, maybe she was stoned, LOL. I'm kidding, I'm pretty sure they're sober there, hehe.


----------



## sblueram6

just feed for one week is 160.00 per week . no mim . med no hay 
but we have 47 milk does 1 buck 1 wether . :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## CluckyJay

Holy carp, Batman! That is more than we eat in two weeks, LOL.


----------



## sblueram6

that is for milkstand only . :lovey:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

CluckyJay said:


> I called Bob's Feedstore and she quoted me that price? Maybe she misquoted, lol. She said $75.00 for I believe it was 150' roll that was 6' high. We are in Crossville, maybe she was stoned, LOL. I'm kidding, I'm pretty sure they're sober there, hehe.


 heck i'd drive the hour and a half to Crossville to get fencing for that price! I just bought 330' 4"x4"x4' fencing for $265 and 2"x4"x4' 100' for $165 .. I'll call them and check! Thanks!

sorry to steal the postings! newbie here excited about cheap fencing


----------



## Frosty1

I only have five does, and I don't feed mine grain. (I heard the milk tastes better if you don't lol) I have a lot of range for them and they just graze all day. lol So that saves A LOT.


----------



## packhillboers

Well, we believe it has been cheaper than getting a cow for our property. (Now that is expensive) We don't have pasture all year round for a good meat cow to grow on. Goats have been a wonderful assest. It has made our property looks better with the thistles down. Wormer medication is really not that expensive. We do most of the doctoring ourselves. The biggest thing it has costs us is our time but even that has been enjoyable for my husband and I as we like working with the animals together.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

CluckyJay- the TSC in town I believe has 330ft 4x4 no climb goat sheep for $300.00. It is woven. 

Dontcha love Bob's Feed? Thats where we get our feed mixed up.


----------



## CluckyJay

We really do love them. He works with Hillis when he can't get there in time to pick up the dog food. They seem like really good people. I'd say they will be seeing so much of me in the near future they may move shop, haha.

I'll check it out when we go to TSC next. :hi5:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

I know that it cost me all the money i make doing chores and odd jobs!


----------



## Di

Well, as we get older, I find that the goats keep us moving. That has to account for something right? 

I sold 14 goats this year, so I figure they paid for themselves, mostly. You will find out pretty quickly that your biggest expense will be the vet. At first you call about every little thing. Then as you get more experience you will do more yourself, and save alot. The first thing my vet told me is I have to do this myself, so she taught me to give shots, disbudd, etc. That and finding TGS has saved me alot of money. I'm going to start doing my own fecal testing this year. 

So, do you plan to breed or are these going to be well loved pets? :thumbup:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers

We have had an average of 6 boer goats, and I'm glad to see that we are in the ballpark. I've seen many posts around $2000. 

We haven't paid much for hay because we help family bale their hay in exchange, so probably $100 in hay
We do rent barn space and pasture $350
I figure $250 in grain
New stock and breeding $500
We built a shelter for close to nothing, but metal roofing cost $100
Needed a new fencer $100
Added another gate $60
Brought a doeling to the vet $100
Registration fees for 2 shows $100
3 new hay racks because the buck we rented mangled the cheep ones $90
This doesn't even include misc meds and supplies that probably add up to $100 or more.
This is only our second year raising goats, and there are still a ton of "start up" costs. I don't see that ending anytime soon...still need a nice clipper and the list goes on...

We did sell some animals bringing in $700 this year. We hope to sell more kids in the next year. I'm hoping to come out closer to even...time will tell.


----------



## milkmaid

This is for Nigerians.

2009: $827.21 (Aug to Dec only. Includes startup cost and cost of 2 does)

2010: $768.06 (1 kid born, bought a buck and was milking 1 doe.)

2011: $2605.93 (Jan to Aug only. 3 kids born & bought another buck, so the # of goats was doubled. I was milking 2 does.)


----------



## GoldenSeal

I have 7 adult goats and 6 kids.
I paid 1100 for hay this year some for the horse
I'd say around 30 for medical supplies a month
I spend an average of 60 a month on grains with no one milking. That will almost double when they are in milk. These are all approximate yearly charges.. I've never done this before and I'm dreading the result lol
1100 - Hay - I have 40 acres of brush and grass for them to eat during the warmer months.
240 - grains not in milk
960 - grains when in milk
360 - medications
600 - minerals cost me 50 a bag. 
3360/yr

This doesn't include fencing costs, electricity costs (I use electric fencing) and most importantly LABOUR costs!

ETA: my cheapest does out there are 300. I have a couple for 400-500. Year 2012 I'm planning on spending around 5000-6000 on breeding stock. So I guess that year will be a VERY expensive year.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

Lets just say I stopped adding the receipts to my registers the early part of this summer :laugh: 

Honestly we spent quite a bit this year because this was our 1st year. We had to buy the goats, re-adjust our fences (this was the most expensive part) and then get a stock of medicnes, de-wormers ect to have on-hand. 

Hubby and I were just discussing this the other night--now that we have a solid base of "essentials" yearly costs of goat keeping (in my opinion) are rather in-expensive compared to horses or even my 100# dog whom is allergic to normal dog food (and has to eat corn free dog food!) 

In our area good goat hay will cost $7 to $8 a bale and feed runs $10-$14 a bag. 

I don't think the cost of keeping goats is alot--just start off with a few and see how it goes. You can always sell or add from there :thumb:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

I do not have dwarf goats but rather dairy.

I found a few good deals along the way so I think it was cheaper than some.

First I sold my computer to get 500.00, because this is my first year.

I bought a goat and kid for 150, then a electric fence for 100, then with barn repairs and supply bills as well as feed bills. In 2 short I used up my whole savings.

later on I had enough money to expand. I bought a purebred lamancha doe for 50 (before she went on craigslist hehe) and a boer cross for 75.

In feed bills I pay 35 a month,but thats for 2 milking does. which is just a little more than my cell phone bill.

So from May of this year I spent about 700. but I have a order I need to make that will be over 100 in med and kidding supplies.


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Oh and hay didnt cost me much.

I barterd hay with a near by farmer. I worked 3 days for 3 hrs a day to get me 65 bales of hay.

We plan to do the same next year only for 100 bales.


----------



## liz

I really haven't ever added up the cost to keep mine....I've never had more than 9 permanent residents in my herd and the most kids I've had in a kidding season was 9. I can get my hay at a good price locally, Tractor Supply is where I buy feed and other neccesities, I don't have 2 legged kids to spend $ on so I tend to spoil my animals. Kid and soap sales basically pay for their keep and even with just my income and having to work 6 days a week, I can still provide for any unexpected things that may occur.


----------

